# Val Thorens, France Jan 26 - Feb 3 2018



## njsho (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi Folks. In case anyone is interested in a week long ski trip to Europe...I'm co-leading a trip to Val Thorens, France Jan 26 - Feb 3 2018 for the Hoboken Ski Club. Details can be found at:
http://www.hobokenskiclub.com/val-thorens/

Our club is open to all who wish to join provided you are at least 21 years old. 
Thanks for reading.


----------



## bonniegonzales (Apr 1, 2018)

I will visit it next month. Amazing place


----------

